# Blood Angel Successor



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I am making a Blood Angels successor chapter, but I have almost no background on them or anything else. All I have is a quite large army thats all incredibly different. 
Shown I have a Librarian,








an assault squad with a rhino/razorback, (For the assault marines, one of them has a plasma pistol, the sergeant has a power sword, and the rest have chainswords/bolt pistols. I painted the coils on the Plasma Pistol purple because of an Idea from Xenobiotic. Instead of using his way, because I had none of those paints, I undercoated in black then white then painted purple on the top.)








a scout squad,
















death co, and a chaplain.








In this pic i show the devestators Im fixing up.








Heres the whole force together








and my workplace








*Edit* I just switched these pics from attachments to in the post hope this works ill do the others later.
Hope you like it!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Not bad  the color sway is interesting and if you cleaned up the models a bit you'll have a good start to your successors. Also the pics a little blurry but thats ok I have that problem as well sometimes.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

white background & better lighting for next set of pictures please.

i like the color scheme as well; do i see some chaos space marine bits in there?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*New Squad*

Im going to clean these up as soon as I can, guess I wasnt looking that carefully, and I just got a new assault squad. This one is using Jump Packs, and the other one would have but I didnt have them. Im giving my sergeant a power sword, like my other one, as I want to tie them together. I found a spare shoulder pad thats the same as the one on my first sergeants sword arm, and Im not sure if I should put it on the sword arm or the left arm. What do you think? 
Heres the origional commander








Heres the new parts
























Also I tried Xenobiotics leg technique, and mangled one of them (oops) but the other two look good.
@Fallen What do you suggest for better lighting? Im not sure exactly how to do that but I got the white at least
And not chaos bits (at least i dont think they are...) but I enjoy mangling pieces in a way that makes them still usable
Anyway tell what you think i should do, and thanks a lot!
Till next time
-JAMOB


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> @Fallen What do you suggest for better lighting? Im not sure exactly how to do that but I got the white at least
> And not chaos bits (at least i dont think they are...) but I enjoy mangling pieces in a way that makes them still usable
> Anyway tell what you think i should do, and thanks a lot!
> Till next time
> -JAMOB



You can use multiple lamps to get decent lighting , but nothing beats natural sunlight. Take your models in the garden and get some shots and it will hopefully make your pictures a lot clearer 

like what i can see so far, but clearer pics are really the only way to go before we can give you any feedback.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

OK thanks Varakir and should i put the same shoulder pad on left for same side or right for same weapon?
Should i give him a combat shield? It would replace the bolt pistol in his and and id put that somewhere else.
And ill get you those as soon as possible, but it might be a while because Ill be at school most of the time. If i get a snow day at some point not a problem but it will have to be when its bright, not at night so might take a while.
Should i use the same foam backround or use comp. paper or something similar?

Unfortunately i have nothing to report: all ive done is prep guys for gluing, dont actually have glue. Will get that by tuesday/wednesday as im going on the march for life tomorrow, wont be able to do any.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

The scheme on the Terminator looks interesting...waiting for the better pics 
IMO, better put the shoulder on same side, so armours have uniformity


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi, JAMOB

I'm glad to see you've decided to pick up the Blood Angels, it's a fun codex to play with, definatley has a lot of cool units and variation (if you're not totaly lost in absolute power level). I'm even happier to see that you've chosen to put your own twist on the theme and go ahead with a successor chapter. It gives you a lot of wiggleroom which you should use to your advantage.

I do have a few general points you can take into consideration when doing your plog and some specifics about what you've posted sofar.

*Photos:*
To be able to give good pointers about painting you need to have as good pictures as possible with the setup available to you. To be able to take good pictures you need:
- Camera, preferebly one with a Macro funtion (usually symbolized by a flower) meaning it can take pictures with focus close to the lense (ie taking good pictures of small things put close to the camera)
- Light, daylight on a cloudy sky (with thin white clouds) is about the best light you can get when taking pictures (colours keep true saturation and hue) but failing that you can get daylight bulbs which are less "yellow" (less warmth) in the light compared to normal light bulbs. You'll need at least 2 lamps, preferebly one from each side of the miniature you're taking the picture of.
- Background, preferebly the background on the photos should be void of details. This helps the camera focus on the miniature and it also helps they viewer see the minatures details better. You can achieve a decent enough background with a folded white paper. You can also construct a photobooth out of a cardboard box, a background paper and a lamp.

Once you have the pictures uploaded on your computer you can process them with an image software (such as GIMP, which is free, or Adobe Photoshop) to crop them and reduce their size. Normally a resolution around 600-800 pixels are good for images posted on the internet (if the pictures are good - look above for a description on that). These programs also have software tools that enables them to adjust the light, contrast and colour in the picture which can be useful sometimes (specially when pictures aren't perfect).

I prefer to use the [ IMG ]*[ /IMG ] code when I'm posting pictures in my plog. That requires you to post the images on another homepage. I prefer to use Picasa web album. I simply upload the pictures to my account there, copy the address to the picture and place that address between the code.

If you do it that way the images will appear like in my thread (please note that I make other adjustments and put photos together for collages, this isn't covered in this quick introduction).

*Background:*
You mentioned you haven't figured out much of your successors background yet. Most space marine armies are based around a culture on earth (greek, roman, maori, aztechs, norse) which is a good way to find inspiration for your own chapter. Take elements from one of these cultures, read up on their mythology, see some movies in that theme and you'll pretty soon have an abundance of names and fluff pieces to take inspiration from and include!

*Painting:*
First of all, remember that you learn all the time as you paint. Things will be tricky as you try them out, but each time you do you'll have learned something and that's what's important (that and having fun!). So never give up and always try new stuff as you go along.

It's hard to tell from the pictures you've included thus far but first appearance is that the colours look thick, remember to water them down. It's ALWAYS better to do many layers! What brand of colours are you using?

Are these miniatures WIP or are they done? Right now I'm seeing a lot of red and black. You'll need to include another colour to make them more interesting visually. Cloth/parchements can be painted in the usual bleached bone/deneb stone colours for example. Red also works well with purple and green (and even blue), so try to include one of those colours in some way on smaller details (lenses? purity seals? power weapons?). 

Remember this is only tips from my point of view, feel free to use anything you find helpful and discard the rest.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Mainly theyre WIP, as im still experimenting. I was going to paint the parchment and stuff on the seals, but im not sure how. I use GW paints, as they are the only ones I know to work and am familiar with the colors. Im not new to BA, but I am new to Version 5 and its confusing. 

I never liked the all red so I used a lot of black. Then I made them the Half Hell, then i decided it wasnt a good chapter name, maybe strikeforce though. Ive been looking into Greece and its pretty interesting. The only fluff I have so far is that the commander is Caommander Cauthan (thats of the army) and im giving him an ability called role the dice. Its going to be something like in combat #d6-# and if he gets # or less he attacks at 1 initiative, and for every # above # he gets +1 initiative and if its 6X# he gets +2 attacks too. It might be different but thats where I am for that for now. I want to border them around luck in a way, as it is a dice game, and My inspiration so far came from a book where theres a really lucky character named Mat Cauthan. Obviousely i stole the name.

Im not very good at free hand, and my brushes are relatively big. Should i get more detailed ones? And the way I wash them out messes them up is there a way to wash the brushes out without hurting them? Im trying to find a paint remover to fix that, and then ill just repaint with the same theme hopefully better. For painting do you use a pallet or not? I normally just take it straight from the jar...

Anyway thanks for the comments Ill try to do more work on them soon, as soon as i get glue ill build my new assaults and then fix up old devestators. Also i ordered a dark angels veteran and crouching legs. The marine because Im going to make a chief librarian. Any suggestions? And the legs because it gives me an extra man. I enough assuault parts for a marine without legs. Ill use it for devestators and give their legs to a new assault marine. There will be a sixth man. Thanks you all! Especially you Xeno.
-JAMOB


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I picked up glue earlier and finally finished my assault squad! Theyre not painted but theyre built. Next im getting DA legs for a counts as Mephiston Thank all of you for comments on what i should do. 
@Xeno whats the other way of posting? Its annoying having writing then pictures never in the middle.
Do any of you know a good roman info website?
Anyway, here they are, Squad Arcadius


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> Im not very good at free hand, and my brushes are relatively big. Should i get more detailed ones? And the way I wash them out messes them up is there a way to wash the brushes out without hurting them? Im trying to find a paint remover to fix that, and then ill just repaint with the same theme hopefully better. For painting do you use a pallet or not? I normally just take it straight from the jar...


I'm not a pro, but the sizes of my brushes are:

1 -- For Basecoats and such
0 -- For all the work

I also have a 10/0, but I barely use it. With a 1 and 0 you should be OK IMO.
Freehand is just practice 

If you hurt your brushes when you wash them, it may be because you don't thin the paints enough, I only use water to wash them up, when I finish painting this day (or changing colour), I wash them thoroughly with water (cold, hot water can hurt the brush)

Pallet, of course,put a bit of paint there and then thin it with water, any 1 dollar/euro/pound pallet works perfectly, even a white plastic bit in case.

To quote a lot of good painters: It is much better to paint with several layers of thin than with one of thick.
In my opinion, it's not a choice 

Hope it helps!

BTW, much better pics your last ones


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Mike im going to try a new way of adding pics now this is Squad Arcadius but with red and black. This is a WIP not by any means done. Any feedback would be welcome.

*Edit* I finally got it thanks to Varakir and Xenbiotic for the help on that. Here they are again, squad arcadius with added color. Tell me what you think!
(To think I thought they were good. Now that im looking at them bigger i see so many mistakes...)

















































I almost didnt want to post them when i saw them up close but here they are. What do you think? Does anyone have any ideas for a chapter name? Originally I named them the Half Hell but that was a strike force more than a chapter...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well as you look at that I have a few questions for you and some good news. I got the DA vet for counts-as mephiston, and I have the parts. But I dont know which ones to use. I have 4 shoulder pads 2 backpacks and 2 heads to choose between (the weapons are stable).
The backpacks are 1 DA one and 1 extra assault squad one








The shoulder pads are (left to right) DA, normal, Death co, Death co








The heads: An awesome Elf head that looks psycic but doesnt fit the model as well;








and a Hooded SM that came with the body.








Thanks for your support, ill fix up my assault squad soon


----------



## infidel993 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Vivid and Crisp*

Hey JAMOB,
Your colors are quite vivid, I like that as it provides a more visually interesting set that can really capture your image.  I'm also glad to see your experimentation with other colors on pieces such as your librarian. The transitions of your colors seem pretty well controlled despite your appeal for information about brush sizes and uses. The only problem I find with these shocking colors and crisp form is on your tank. Admittedly you do not have a lone image of your tank, but based upon the one you have which includes it, it seems rather blatantly painted. You need to adopt more subtle earth tone colors that are applied in more organic shapes that fade into the surrounding color. I think this could help your tank, and if seems to work, you could even try it one the rest of your army though I personally think the soldiers look fine.

Infidel993


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

infidel993 said:


> Hey JAMOB,
> Your colors are quite vivid, I like that as it provides a more visually interesting set that can really capture your image.  I'm also glad to see your experimentation with other colors on pieces such as your librarian. The transitions of your colors seem pretty well controlled despite your appeal for information about brush sizes and uses. The only problem I find with these shocking colors and crisp form is on your tank. Admittedly you do not have a lone image of your tank, but based upon the one you have which includes it, it seems rather blatantly painted. You need to adopt more subtle earth tone colors that are applied in more organic shapes that fade into the surrounding color. I think this could help your tank, and if seems to work, you could even try it one the rest of your army though I personally think the soldiers look fine.
> 
> Infidel993


Thanks Infidel the only problem with my tank is finding a paint stripped to get the excess off first. And if you think my soldiers are fine look up (i was probably reposting while you posted)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well i got bored of waiting and had extra time so i finished my chief librarian counts-as 
Mephiston. Anyway here he is.








For the backpacks i used the DA one but scraped off the sword and left the winged skull.








I chose 1 normal and 1 Death co shoulder pad, and added 3 purity seals and 2 captain badges 1 on his shoulder pad one on his chest (it looked bland)








I gave him the elf head and will sculpt him a hood and maybe a book depending on time. 









Hope you like it! comment if you have suggestions/comments/concerns/ideas for chapter


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright everyone I havent posted in a while so naturally it got boring, but ive been working on squad arcadius as time permits. Here are the pictures of them I have so far. I wanted to customize them so I gave them each different themes.
























Seargant Arcadius has a lightning bolt in various places








This Marine likes thorns and a lot of color








Hes more basic and has a cross in a few places








He has a freehand bird on his shoulder and wings all over
















And my plasma bearer (for unison with squads) has Xs all over


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

You mention individual themes yet the explanations are short and lack definitions to why you've chosen them. That makes it harder to tell what you've aimed for and to give constructive criticism (for me at least).

Overall the squad looks like it's around average tabletop standard at an arms length. But individually they have quite a lot of flaws that pull them down in the ratings.'

You've missed a lot of mouldlines specially on the legs on some of them. A miniature with any level of paintjob looks a whole lot worse with those left on. You need to be vigilant and remove EVERYONE of them before you paint the miniature (I usually do it before I even put the miniature together). Remember to take care and do it slowly since cutting yourself is a high risk and can be quite gruesome if you're using very sharp blades (or very dull ones with force). While doing this you might also want to drill out a hole into the gun barrels - that adds to the realism of the miniature and makes them look better.

Another thing I notice is that you paint only some of the details on the miniatures (the tiny skulls and wings for example). If you don't plan on doing something on them with paint I suggest you remove them from the miniature as otherwise it just looks unfinished.

When looking at your miniatures I see a lot of colour spilling - one detail on the helmet for example is yellow yet other details around that colour also has yellow colour on it. You need to clean such spill up to make the miniatures look better. Another example is the red armour on the legs spilling over onto the ribbing behind the knees.

While I like that you want to spice things up with freehands they aren't very good. Actually they look a lot like colours painted on without any particular pattern or symbols in mind. You'll need to train on freehand painting as much as possible and take time to do it. Don't rush when doing details like that - you'll have better miniatures in the end if you take it easy.

Those are the things that comes to mind right now. Hopefully you've found the input invigoration rather than overwhelming. I'm trying to give helpful pointers and I'm sorry if I come of as an elitist.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

It took me a while to process, that, and i was debating discontinuing this until i got better, but i realized that i would have gone on thinking it was good if i didnt have heresy. Thank you so much for your comment, Xeno. Now i know what to work on for later. It will definitely be a while before I post, because I have a lot to fix, I need to find a way to open my glue it got glued shut): and then finish up my assault marines.
I have the beginning of fluff, but Ill have to work on that more too. Until next time,
JAMOB


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

don't stop man.. don't stop at all, you're only 14 a mere baby in the painting universe... I think mine looked like that at first so don't worry... Take the advice from everyone, practice, don't be afraid to post, and don't internalize everything and make it an insult. People may be tough on you, but remember these are only words on a screen, how you take them is up to you! Practice man, keep at it, I'm sure you'll be boss in no time!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Jamob, I would have to agree with both Xeno and Horus take what they said as constructive criticism. I remember when I was 15 (that’s when I first started 40k) I had no idea what I was doing…(Sometimes I still have no idea what I’m doing and I’m 30 now). My first army was Chaos and I had used testers paints on them. It was pretty bad, however you get better as you push forward. I had my fair share of comments from friends and family and that helps with progressing and wanting to make them look better.

I do admire you for seeking advice and most of all trying to paint your minis as I have ran across to many people who just put them together and just play.

Anyways, keep at it you’ll do great!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> It took me a while to process, that, and i was debating discontinuing this until i got better, but i realized that i would have gone on thinking it was good if i didnt have heresy. Thank you so much for your comment, Xeno. Now i know what to work on for later. It will definitely be a while before I post, because I have a lot to fix, I need to find a way to open my glue it got glued shut): and then finish up my assault marines.
> I have the beginning of fluff, but Ill have to work on that more too. Until next time,
> JAMOB


Evidently I could have spent more time on my response to make sure it was toned differently, I apologize for that, it was my mistake.

There are definitely things to consider. Most other members posting project logs have about 10 years of life experience on you. Now that might not make them better at painting warhammer but they have experience at searching for answers and ideas that you might not have accumulated yet - which is of course why you're posting your queries here. 

Now, considering your age and your search for feedback you should be proud of what you can accomplish and also your level of maturity. Most people your age aren't prone to search for input. You need to remember that I might be tough with you but I see your potential and I think you can do better with suggestions from the community. It's all about techniques which you have to try out, experiment with and adapt to your mindset - and it's easier to progress if you get input.

I'd rather give you hard pointers and state what I see could be improved and see you evolve instead of nodding my head and not saying anything. I still acknowledge that I will have to work on how I present my suggestions in the future and will try to be more helpful in my approach.

I hope we can have a continuing exchange about your works and if there's anything you're wondering about - post it up here and we'll be more than happy to help you out. Work in progress pictures, painting in progress pictures, how to paint a particular thing.

I hope your zest for the hobby hasn't flickered by my earlier response.
Keep at it!
// xenobiotic


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. Once again ill paint as fast as i can. two questions though, first i accidentally glued my glue shut (i forgot to clean it off before shutting it...) and my little brother needs it. Any advice on opening it??? and second, what do you suggest for green stuff? I ordered some for use and dont want to waste it. I want to make a hood and book for my librarian, and a book for one of my assault marines (ill explain that when I finish painting squad arcadius) then on to finish death company... way too much to do. Ill post again when I finish the assault squad. OH and Xeno that wasnt bad, i just had to read through it a few times. Thats what i need, because then I know what to do better for next time.
-JAMOB


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Sometimes you can't save glue once it's been through an ordeal like that. But usually I try to pry away whatever has stuck to it with the help of either a sculpting tool (metal one) or failing that - my scalpel. Sadly that damages the applicator for the glue which is bad when I'm using it later on. Sometimes you can use a sewing needle to get new life into a tube. It's all a matter of trial and error (and sometimes it gets messy).

After a few years of trying different brands of glue I've come across one in particular which I like and prefer since it's available locally when "shit goes down" and I need to get a new tube because I can't fix the problem.

When it comes to greenstuff there are a few things to think about. 
Most tools are made of materials like metal which sticks to green stuff unless you water them down or use some kind of lubricant (like skin lotion or olive oil) to make them non-stick. The thing about water (or saliva that some uses) is that you have to remember always to apply it to the tool since otherwise it could become sticky all of a sudden and you'll ruin what you've done so far.

There are however special tools made for sculpting which works very well with green stuff and grey stuff - I believe they are called "clay shapers" or "colour shapers" which are essentially a silicone tipped tool used for sculpting or painting. You'll want the smaller size of them for use on normal 28 mm miniatures (I believe the size is size 0). They cost a few bucks each but if you're going to be sculpting a lot they are definitely worth it! Since their tips are made of silicone greenstuff doesn't stick to them!

Now, I'm not a very experienced green stuff sculptor myself, and most of what I have learned have been from reading tutorials on the internet and trying them out. Be prepared to try things many times before you succeed! Don't be disappointed that you don't manage to make something right the first time, just try it again (live and learn!).

Examples of tutorials you can look at:
Tabard, Cloak and Hood

Key points:
- Water and lubrication if using any tools that stick to Green Stuff
- Don't mix to much green stuff! More often than not you'll greatly exaggerate your Green Stuff need, which makes you waste a lot of it!
- Do things slowly and in layers! You can't make complicated pieces in one go. Make things layer after layer if you need to! For example if you are going to make an open book, make the cover first and then add the pages, don't try to pull them both off at the same time.
- Experiment!
- Have fun!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, just an update as i havent done much work lately. The work i did do though i cant post because my camera is dead and is just past midnight...
My attempts at the greenstuff books failed so badly i ended up using ot for basing so i would waste it 
Anyway, i painted my assault squad more and worked on some fluff, and i build 1 1/2 sanguinary priests. If anyones wondering, im not going to paint my mephiston until I get much better at painting and can get him a book.
Advice please: Should i give my second priest a jump pack/powerfist? my first has no upgrades at all. Ill post a pic of them both over the weekend.
So expect at least 2 posts this weekend: if not, remind me; Assault squad with semi-finished fluff and my priests
See ya soon
-JAMOB


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Keep at it and just toss something up when you can get the camera running and we can give you our thoughts and input!

Seeing as you priests are independent characters with 1 wound and they provide you with invaluable benefits (aura of FnP and Furious Charge) they are pretty easy to single out and if their carrying something like a Power Fist they will get hit and taken out fast, you'd normally want that on a squad sergeant instead. If your priest is going to tag along other jumpers he'd benefit from a Jump pack.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

yeh trust me when i tell you man, if you listen to what the guys here have to say you will improve iunsanely quickly  dont get disheartened... look at the comments, you will see we are all willing you on.

things that you specifically want to concentrate on are simple, 

1. Water/paint coinsistancy: i know this sounds weird but even paints like yellow need to be watered down, people will feed you all sorts of ways to water down your paint "like milk" etc... the important thing is that it flows well off your brush and drys as a thin layer so it doesnt obscure the details.. the problem you face, which i can see on your models that is a reslut of watering is the paint running, that problem is because you have too much paint on your brush, not the water... when you paint use your thumb to wick the paint from your brush, you can tell a veteran painter in a store simply because his hand looks like he dipped it in paint pots learn to understand how much paint you need 

2. holding your models, do you have a problem with your hand/s shaking when you paint? a good trick is to hold the mini in one hand and your brush in the other then thoucvh your hands together when you paint (think the fat bit on the bottom of your palm (under your thumb) touching the top of the thumb holding the model, that should stead your hand.. and try not to drink too much caffine  

and lastly 3. how are you undercoating your models? the black looks REALLY shiney, are you undercoating your models from a pot of chaos black? if you can, spray them black rather than paint... means you get a much better more even coat  

i think thats enough for now.. just make sure you look after your brushes  they will look after you


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think you really need to get some finer brushes for your freehand. The GW fine detail brush or equivelant will allow you more control over the outline, and is great for the smaller details like eyes, jewels, etc.

I do not profess be any more than an average painter, but the one bit advice I'd give regarding keeping positive about your painting is to keep looking back at whatever it was you painted first. When you start to see your current work far surpassing your earlier models (and you will rapidly improve if you listen to advice from the likes of xeno), it helps to stay motivated and keep imroving. Like a lot of things it's about practice, practice practice.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Dude definately don't give up. I've not posted this up here before because i didn't think there was a point but i guess now is a good time.

Here is one of the models i painted after being into the hobby for 2 years, making me 13. 
View attachment 11546
View attachment 11547


at the time i was really plesed with this model and was nearly put off the hobby for good when i took it into a GW and was more or less laughed at. 

here is my current standard (actually i can see things to improve on this model now that i look at it, yellow highlight needs to be less clunky, blue is on the orange in places ect) and it has taken me 14 years to get here.










Those years have been spent largely without acess to the internet so i've been learning on my own with only the white dwarfs to help me. Since autumn last year my painting has improved massively and thanks to forums like Heresy and tutorials on youtube (i recommend a channel called girl painting) i can look at my army proudly.....i may have to paint strip my 7000 point chaos army now though . 

I'm still not painting to the standard of LTP or Xeno but i'm getting better and as Aerosmith said "Life's a journey, not a destination. you just can't tell just what tomorrow brings." 

Keep at it and persavere, you'll get there. Just remember to enjoy the trip.

EDIT: FFS the image of that poor murdered eldar guardian actually looks better than the rl model. Why can't i always do that when i take pictures?


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there JAMOB I will join the "keep it up" like the others did.
I am not a weteran to the wargaming and painting it is my 2nd year but I was about to post something like above. Wanted to show my firs terminators for AoBR and my current work. The thing that I wanted to point out is to try and concetrate on one thing at the time 4ex. cleaning up my painting, working on paint consistency, shading, using washes etc. just one at the time once you feel comfortable with it go to another.
I can see you try sculpting, freehand etc. (I have not touched green stuff in my life , but the call is strong).
I wish you the best with the Plog

Siskin


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

c'mon man let's get some more up here LOL I wanna see the progression, let's go!!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> Keep at it and just toss something up when you can get the camera running and we can give you our thoughts and input!
> 
> Seeing as you priests are independent characters with 1 wound and they provide you with invaluable benefits (aura of FnP and Furious Charge) they are pretty easy to single out and if their carrying something like a Power Fist they will get hit and taken out fast, you'd normally want that on a squad sergeant instead. If your priest is going to tag along other jumpers he'd benefit from a Jump pack.


I think ill either give this one a pack or make another to give a pack... this will come in handy



nistrum said:


> yeh trust me when i tell you man, if you listen to what the guys here have to say you will improve iunsanely quickly  dont get disheartened... look at the comments, you will see we are all willing you on.
> 
> things that you specifically want to concentrate on are simple,
> 
> ...


I normally brush it off onto the newspaper i use first but i guess not well enough. Ill pay more attention to that. Caffeine isnt much of an issue... I havent been hooked yet. And I normally do use chaos black spraypaint, as i like a darker model and it makes it easier to paint (yes im a bit lazy... probably not good)



Khorne's Fist said:


> I think you really need to get some finer brushes for your freehand. The GW fine detail brush or equivelant will allow you more control over the outline, and is great for the smaller details like eyes, jewels, etc.


Ill do that, although i can probably find cheaper detail brushes at Pearl or something, ill look into though for sure.

Thanks everyone for the comments. IT makes this so much easier.

Here is only the 2 (well, one and a half...) Sanguinary Priests I have been working on, one of them is finished (guess which:biggrin Here are they are together
















As you can see there is a PF in the background: i took them before posting
Here is my unfinished priest witha close up on the Narthecium








And heres my finished Priest Caldus(?) with the same








Yes Caldus is worst... but he was also done first.
Heres more pics of him
















The bump on his bag is a fallen purity seal i will put back on later









Yeah so thats it for now. Ill post the assault squad with (hopefully) finished fluff: i hope my computer doesnt die on the way tomorrow. Thank you all for your support so far.
C&C appreciated


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I know, I know I said I would have the pics up by last night but I didnt have a camera so I couldnt take them  I did however have the fluff ready, and now here are the pics. Any comments on this would be more than welcome.

Squad Arcadius


> Led by Sergeant Arcadius, hero of the battle of Calypso, this is one of three squads in the entire chapter in which all the marines were first devestators and then assault marines, instead of the opposite which in most Blood Angel chapters is the norm. This squad has led countless fearless strikes into the heart of the enemy, has mastered deep strike, and can get behind enemy lines to slaughter the foes one squad at a time with incredible ease. The squad symbols are a yellow head of a bird with a blue eye on the right shoulder pad, a blue wing on the right knee pad, and wings on their pistol.












Sergeant Arcadius


> On his left shoulder pad Arcadius has the customary assault sergeant shoulder pad, in the form of a purple skull on top of a blue gear. The gear symbolizes the techmarines, as they build every jump pack especially for the user, and the skull symbolizes death from above. He has a lighting bolt on his left kneepad to symbolize his speed in command and in combat. His right hand also has a wing, while his left is left blank. While still a scout he took command of his damaged force, where the Captain as well as his own sergeant had fallen on Calypso. What started out as a simple training mission for the scouts ended up as a major battle against chaos as a warpgate was opened in the fortress they assaulted by demonic priests who had been influencing the governor. He led the assault on the castle, his squad destroying a demon prince with their guns by first destroying the crystal it was tied to by the sorcerers. He then broke into the room where the warpgate was and one-by-one silenced the priests who kept it open. As he finished them off a stray bloodletter assaulted him which he killed in single combat by the grace of Sanguinius.












Brother Probus


> As a young boy Probus found an ancient book in a temple not far from his home, while being chased by the very beasts he had been hunting earlier that day. As he hid a tried to read it and even though it was in a very different tongue he found that he could understand it. It spoke of a boy who was born and grew up performing miracles who sacrificed his very life for Humanity. It reminded of the Emperor and his sacrifice, and later once he joined the Blood Angels of Sanguinius as well. Strangely, whenever someone else tries to read it they can not understand it and only he has understood it to date. The symbol on the front is represented many times over on his armor, and he bears wings on his right hand. He always carries the book with him into battle and translates passages of it to his squad members so they too can understand.











This, by the way, is why i need to make a book. Does anyone have ideas on how to do this? Help would be much appreciated. Keep in mind that it would be closed and hanging from his belt.

Brother Ventus


> As a youth Ventus was adventurous and spent much of his time in the forest. When his only parent, his father, was murdered because of debt, he hid in the forest to escape the same fate. He survived there for years where everyone else had perished, and he took his revenge on the killers years later by leading them into the forest and getting them lost. However, he felt pity for them and led them out, but not before looting their homes of anything useful. After all, they had killed his father and he deserved something back. To this day he has thorns drawn onto his armor to symbolize the forest he once called home. He has thorns on his jump pack as well as a set of wings, he has them around a single wing on his left shoulder pad, and he has a yellow strike for his occupation on his right leg surrounded by thorns.











Im not sure if this is too kind. Should i make him a bit more ruthless and have him have killed them? Or should I make it more implied? Maybe the killers disappeared a few months later never to be heard from again, or something. Does this make him seem to sinister, or is it better?

Brother Caelum


> Caelum is a master of deep strike, as he prefers to attack from above. This comes from the streets of his hometown where being much smaller than the others he had to attack from above to have a chance of defeating his opponent when attacked, which was often. He has wings on his jump pack, wings on both hands, and a crude drawing of a dragon-like-bird found in his home that he once had for a very faithful pet. He fought along side Assero for protection, an alliance which still lasts to this day, and his attack with Assero’s defense was the perfect combination.












Brother Assero


> Assero fought along side Caelum for years in the streets, and was known there as the great defender. He could be backed up against a wall for hours and never let down his guard, giving Caelum a chance to attack from above and finish the opponent. To this day he wears Xs on his armor on his left shoulder pad, left knee pad, and his jump pack because he let none through his guard for years and was the perfect choice to carry the plasma pistol as he is more careful and can hold any position.












C&C appreciated as always. Sorry the pics were late
-JAMOB


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Its been a while since i posted so here are my 2 priests from before, done building and the base colors on for painting. One with a jump pack and one without. I will add fluff when they are done. And on a random but important note can an honour guard sanguinary noviate have a power fist or not? its important because im working on an honour guard squad, they will be up when im done building. Thanks in advance, and for now here are the WIP sanguinary priests.








Here is the one with a jump pack on his own

































And here is the other one

























Other than cleaning up, which i will see to ASAP just put this up for now, any ideas? What do you think of the scheme? Should i put more red on the non-jump pack priest? Thanks for your comments so far, theyre really helpful. Ill post again when I paint some more. Until next time,
JAMOB


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

I find the colour scheme very interesting, IMO, yes, maybe the non-jump pack priest should wear some red, perhaps in the backpack?

I always find nice to have fluff for special squads , keep on the work! You're getting an interesting army here; I think you have to water down the paint more, but it's a matter of practise


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well... It has been a while since I posted. I will most likely get a lot more work done now that summers here, but so far all I have is a scout from another army... I am converting one of the scouts from this army to my Spectre idea, although I probably wont make that an actually army for a while, seeing as Ive started a DE army. Anyway Ill post that scout and whatever else I paint tomorrow, I wont have any time for that today.


----------

